#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  CINI Manual - Insulation Standard

## Paldex

Dear Friends,



I am in need of *CINI manual* - it is a standard practice for Insulation - Its a Netherland industry manual.

Can any one share this........See More: CINI Manual - Insulation Standard

----------


## npsrinivasarao

I am also looking for some Standards, Handbooks or Reference books on Insulation materials & Applications. Kindly share if any body having. Thanks in advance.

----------


## DavidL

Hi*
Found this online pdf:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
But you probably need an account to download
Regards
David L

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for the info

----------


## han52163

I am also looking for CINI manual, could anyone to share it

----------


## han52163

I am also looking for the latest one

----------


## dmrodrigues

I am also looking for CINI manual, could anyone to share it

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tapa

> Here:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




dear sir, could you please upload again , thank you

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tapa

> Here:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thank  you   sir

----------


## dmrodrigues

dear sir, could you please upload again , thank you

----------


## daniyar.zhumadilov

Hi Pedro. 



Please kindly upload gain, the previous transfer is expired.See More: CINI Manual - Insulation Standard

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dmrodrigues

Once again Pedro

Please kindly upload gain, the previous transfer is expired.

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## suphonchai

thanks sir .

----------


## Schlumberger

The session has expired for the posted link. Can you please share the file again, I am in need for it.

----------


## gs153

CINI Manual Insulation for Industries' *2019 edition* can be downloaded from here,
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shah6347

> CINI Manual Insulation for Industries' *2019 edition* can be downloaded from here,
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you very much and cheers.

----------


## zubair267

> CINI Manual Insulation for Industries' *2019 edition* can be downloaded from here,
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks

----------


## christopherwms

Dear sir, would you upload again

----------


## eddiem

Thank you very much!

----------

